# Karma



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Its been a while since we had a good Karma so I'll chip in and donate.

Winner gets a PAIR of Ducks Unlimited travel mugs

Just throw your name in the 'hat' I have my wife draw next Sunday.

GO COLTS!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey JW will you please put my name in the hat. Thanks...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Me, myself and me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im in................ and who are the colts:smt083


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks JW, put my name in the hat! :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm in, too!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Im in................ and who are the colts:smt083


Evidently- Super Bowl Champs. I was hoping for my birth place of Chicago. Oh well- maybe next decade.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Evidently- Super Bowl Champs. I was hoping for my birth place of Chicago. Oh well- maybe next decade.


Actually I was rootin' for the Colts cuz I got so turned off by the SNL skit about Ditttka and DA BEEAARS:numbchuck:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bump

Anyone else want in????


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm in Boys!! oh....and girls


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't count me in - it wouldn't be right for an admin to win it. But, I just wanted to say that this was nice of U - and I hope we eventually get lots of Karma threads like some of the other forums...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Don't count me in - it wouldn't be right for an admin to win it. But, I just wanted to say that this was nice of U - and I hope we eventually get lots of Karma threads like some of the other forums...


Well, I'll be putting the rest of my karma threads in this forum from now on. Don't do them often, but sometimes.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

With all the jacked up weather I forgot to pull a winner sunday.....

Winner is BALDY!!!!

PM me your addy & I'll get them in the mail...

JW


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats Baldy :smt033 , thanks for the Karma JW. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Traval Mugs ...*

:smt023 Hey JW thanks man as I got the mugs in the mail today. The wife grabed one up right away. My daughter was eye balling one so I took it and hid it for me. It's the only way I can keep anything. I got candy hid all over the house. Anyway thanks for the mugs and have a good evening....:smt1099 Baldy:smt1099


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

You bet!!!


----------

